# Recommendations Needed - MidWests Labs Soil Test Results



## GHTech (Mar 15, 2021)

Greetings,

Just received the Midwests Labs report. I took samples of the back lawn (Bermuda) and front garden. Can the experts read the report and make any recommendations? The lawn didn't really go dormant, and stayed green over the winter. Lowest nighttime over the winter was a few days of 39+ degrees. Had a few days of low 60's during the day. Currently, 70+ daytime.

Page 3 seems to be only for the Front Garden. I really wanted it for the Lawn.

I do have some weeds growing, that I need to take care of.

Thanks in advance.

Regards,

Emil


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

Those test results suggest that you're in great shape. You can either just apply N (amount based on the amount of growth and mowing you want and N will drive lawn thickening also) and retest in two years and adjust for future deficiencies or you can transition to a maintenance program where you aim to maintain your nutrient levels by adding appropriate annual amounts of P and K based on the amount of N you apply annually.


----------



## GHTech (Mar 15, 2021)

Hi @Ridgerunner

Thank you for responding. With regards to the front garden numbers, should I do anything due to the high PH values (7.7). The plants do not look that great, neither does the soil. I was thinking of getting some good garden soil and putting on top of it. I have driplines in that area.

Regards,

GHTech


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

The test doesn't show any deficiencies or great excesses for any of the nutrients that raises any red flags. That isn't a guarantee as high pH can affect nutrient availability which can result in poor performance. I'm not a gardener, but friends who are tell me some ornamental plants can be very sensitive to nutrient availability. One person I know spends quite a bit of time adjusting nutrients (micros and pH) to get the color bloom he desires. You should read up on the individual species that you have and compare their particular nutrient requirements to the test results. A pH of 6-7 will make all nutrients more available. Elemental sulfur (and other amendments) can lower pH. Research for gardening techniques and guidance on lowering garden soil pH for you particular plants.


----------

